# Pigeon emergency please help



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

I found a sick pigeon which was very lethargic and easy to catch. The pigeon is releasing white fluid from its mouth. I had the exact same problem a few weeks ago at a location several miles away. I gave that Pigeon to a rescue center and he died the next day. The rescue center told me he had parasites a neurological problems. No, I am apprehensive about giving this Pigeon to rescue center. Is there anyway I can deal with it I have a baby pigeon I rescued about a week ago. I don’t want to expose that Baby to the Sick pigeon. I have only one cage in my house.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Can you cage them in different rooms? Is he eating and drinking?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, 

I gave the sick pigeon to wildlife center of Silicon Valley at noon today. I asked if it would be given food, water and medication and not outright euthanized. They said yes. I will call up tomorrow and ask about its condition. 

I just have one cage. Due to living and space constraints, I cannot have two large cages. 

The baby pigeon I have, white with black spots, wish there was someone in Northern California I could meet who would take it. It is free of disease and is a beautiful pigeon. The baby is from the same location where I found the sick pigeon, the public park with a lake. I would keep it as a pet but I don’t want to be its mate. I want it to be a normal pigeon. If you know someone, please help me out. 

Here are the pics of the sick pigeon I found today. I put a water bowl but most of them drink straight from the lake.

She was a female btw. A very beautiful dark chocolate brown color. Survived the dozens of cats, owls at night, scavenging raccoons, coopers hawks, red tailed hawks, occasional falcon for many years but this disease might end her.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope she will be ok. Are you on FB? You are finding a lot of injured and sick pigeons. It will be worthwhile for you to join Palomacy Help Group for Pigeons and Doves. They have a lot of members that will give advice and also helps with adoptions.


----------

